# Elephants best friend



## Kevin Connell JR (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/01/02/assignment_america/main4696340.shtml


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That is just such a neat story. They've had that on TV here quite often. When Bella was sick, and the elephant was obviously saddened and missing her friend, it was really heart rendering. That area of TN is very rural.

DFrost


----------

